# Vanilla Extract



## twistedvine (Oct 3, 2011)

Started making my own vanilla extract for little xmas gifts, super easy. Just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable place to purchase small 4-5oz bottles from?

Thanks as always


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 5, 2011)

Try this...

https://www.containerandpackaging.com/Cart/cart.asp

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 5, 2011)

I have some I made a couple years ago... but haven't used it yet. Another place to look for cool containers is World Market... or a Kitchen store... big box type... Bed, Bath and Beyond. They have some great little containters with flip top seals.

Debbie


----------



## abigtroutt (Oct 9, 2011)

When I owned my own business I made my Vanilla Extract for my store. I ordered anot 5 lbs of vanilla beans and did batches in vodka and bourbon. Both had different taste. I found the better quality vodka and ryed bourbon are better for making extract IMO. Ryed bourbons are very bold and spicy which I like.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 9, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone making their own vanilla extract how do you make it ?


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 11, 2011)

Pharmaceutical suppliers


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 11, 2011)

I open and scrape the vanilla bean... put it in Vodka.... let it sit... voila... vanilla extract!

Debbie


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 10, 2012)

jtstar said:


> I have never heard of anyone making their own vanilla extract how do you make it ?




I simply cut the v beans in half and then split lengthwise but not all the to the end. Place several beans and vodka into canning (mason jar). Let sit approx. 3 months in dark area, shaking occassionally. Then we poured into smaller 4 oz bottles and placed one of the used beans into the 4 oz bottle. 
As people begin to use the vanilla, they can add more vodka and continue to make it.


----------



## WildBill (Jan 10, 2012)

This is where I get the best deal.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/saucebottlesmi.aspx


----------

